# Tongue weights



## Poe (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi folks. New member, second post. You guys helped me out on the waste totes issue, so here's another question: 

My trailer is a 2008 Fun Finder Xtra XT200 20-foot toy hauler. According to the factory specs, it has a dry weight of 3,920 lbs, a gross weight of 7,715, and a tongue weight of 715.

Using an actual tongue weigh scale, and with all tanks drained, the tongue weighs 1,050 pounds. Why the TW difference between factory specs and reality?


----------



## C Nash (Jun 21, 2015)

Poe, must be something you have loaded inside would be my first guess.  Did you weigh it unloaded as it came from factory?  Has there been any aftermarket things added?  2008 if you did not buy new previous owner may have changed something.  Dont take a lot to add 300 lbs.


----------



## Poe (Jun 21, 2015)

Thanks for responding, Nash. I haven't used the trailer yet, so there's nothing in it but maybe 10-15 pounds of aluminum cook wear, plastic dinnerware, and a few kitchen towels. The only exterior storage compartment is empty as well. At the time of weighing, I had the tongue-mounted steel generator rack removed, so it should have been a bit lighter. The trailer is simplistic in nature, so there's nothing that can produce any non-factory weight in, on top, or under the trailer. I tried to include a pic, but it would upload. I even tested the scale to make sure it was accurate. Could the factory be fibbing? Or is there something else that may cause it besides cargo?


----------



## akjimny (Jun 22, 2015)

Poe - Are all four trailer tires the same size and the same inflation?  Is the trailer sitting level when you weigh the tongue?  Have you had the whole trailer weighed?  Just a few little things can add or subtract from the tongue weight.


----------



## LEN (Jun 30, 2015)

Another thing is if you load the toys to the rear the tongue weight go's down a bit. Does the trailer have a fuel tank to the rear and where is the water tank?

LEN


----------

